

Entrepreneurs turning tiny ideas into big blogs - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37157280/ns/business-small_business/

======
MicahWedemeyer
_And most importantly, they are not alone when it comes to making a living by
blogging._

Neither are the millions of people who don't make squat from their blogs.

Don't be fooled - pro-blogging is hard as hell to make any real money on.

~~~
DotSauce
Agreed, but the learning curve for blogging is shrinking rapidly. Anyone
passionate about a certain subject willing to put in the hours can make it.

We shouldn't teach to expect to make money soon. AdSense probably should not
have been mentioned in this article as it's just nickles and dimes for
beginning bloggers.

Over the course of a year to three years a blogger should be able to command
direct ad sales for significant revenue depending upon their niche.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Take my particular niche: Tabletop roleplaying games like Dungeons & Dragons.
Pretty small niche, right? Well there are 100s of bloggers already in that
space. I'm pretty sure that even the most popular ones are barely making
enough to cover hosting. I've dealt with some of them to advertise my site
(<http://www.obsidianportal.com>), and their ad rates are dirt cheap. Believe
me: If I can afford to buy ads from them, they definitely aren't getting rich
on this.

Plus, blogging is _real work_. You have to constantly come up with new
content, engage with your readers, and the rest of your niche's blog network.
That crap takes a lot of time and effort, and you can never quit! Take a month
off and you've lost everyone. I've seen it happen.

~~~
wallflower
Why Gizmodo et al post multiple times a day...

"My job was to write twelve posts a day about 'media gossip,' which meant
anything unpleasant or otherwise intriguing about anyone who had power in any
Manhattan culture industry. There had to be enough posts so that whoever was
sitting at my old desk at the publishing house, and everyone in Manhattan like
her, could read something new when boredom struck."

Excerpt from book by Emily Gould, ex-Gawker, infamous blogger

